# MMAF GFX Grand Prix R1 - Chuck8807 vs. Intermission



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that Intermission did not get his piece in before the time limit, thus he has been disqualified.

Chuck wins by default, and passes into *Round 2*

*Chuck8807*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Unfortunate Inter didn't submit.

Can I see the stock image Chuck? Just so I can see what you did to it


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, it is unfortunate. But congrats on moving on to the next round! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow I really like this one somehow :thumbsup:

very nice Chuck!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Guys !

Im soooo sorry for ditching on this contest. You know the graphics section is like one of my most dedicated sections... I went camping for 5 days and didn't get to submit a piece, sorry guys I will be in the next one though !


----------

